# Liquid Vits?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

I have a problem with swallowing tablets - tiny ones are ok but anything bigger than your average "Pil" then I am stuck! I even have to use those Nurofen meltlets that melt on the tongue, and when poorly GP prescribes any antibiotics in liquid form for me.

Trouble is, I can't find any liquid versions of the folic acid! Has anyone come across this? I have bought several different types of "pregnacare" tablets that you can take prior to conception, during pregnancy etc that contain folic acid plus all essential vitamins but on opening them, they have all been the size of horse tablets 

Has anyone ever come across any in liquid form?

Tracy


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I havnt seen any liquid ones but I know that the boots own folic acid tablets are the size of a normal contraceptive pill if that helps!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Miss TC  

Have you tried in 'Ask a Pharmacist?', you may get some joy there.

Louj


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Miss TC,

I was going to say the same as socialchameleon. I've tried different types of folic acid and find that as long as they are just folic acid, they are really small. I have the same problem as you hun, I can't stand taking tablets, especially anything with Iron in (it comes straight back up   ). Have you got a pill crusher? They are quite good, I've got one that cuts the tablets in half.

Good luck with your IVF hun            

Tina xx


----------

